# Word of the Day:  Zamarra



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2022)

zamarra​[ zuh-mahr-uh ]

A sheepskin coat of the kind worn by shepherds in Spain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2022)

A zamarra seems like it would be very nice and warm.


----------



## Shero (Jan 7, 2022)

When the shepherd found the little lamb in the snowdrift, he wrapped it in his zamarra to keep it warm and then headed home.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 7, 2022)

I wish I had worn a _Zamarra _today when I went to the supermarket. The temperature was -6F!


----------

